# Vidéo iPod -> HANDBRAKE (réglages)



## jchantraine (23 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

j'aimerais connaitre les bon réglages pour compresser un DVD avec handbrake pour mon iPod Video ?

Merci.


----------



## AuGie (23 Janvier 2006)

En quoi ton message correspond a la rubrique Mac OSX ??? Ensuite fais une recherche, ce sujet a été 1000x traité


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

bon, on est sympa, regarde au milieu de cette page :

http://www.itrafik.net/article.php3?id_article=1243

C'est bon ?


----------



## jchantraine (23 Janvier 2006)

merci


----------



## silverkingz design (23 Janvier 2006)

dvd ou avi...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124749


----------

